# f*cking up teh negs



## HedFire (Oct 8, 2003)

what all have you done to your negatives to make them look odd? scratching, writing on them, i tried putting vaseline on them......those are all pretty basic. anyone heard of/tried anything that looked interesting?


----------



## motcon (Oct 8, 2003)

i never ruin a good neg. i use masks if i want to do something 'offbeat'.


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 9, 2003)

HedFire said:
			
		

> what all have you done to your negatives to make them look odd? scratching, writing on them, i tried putting vaseline on them...



I've never done anything like this, but as soon as Motcon's Neg-X neg arrives in the mail, I'm going to try some of them.


----------



## carlita (Oct 9, 2003)

hahahaha... not if i do it first, matt.


----------



## motcon (Oct 9, 2003)

to defile a negative is an interesting fetish. i'll fantasize about what my neg is going through in the course of its travels


----------



## havoc (Oct 9, 2003)

Would it really be as interesting to you Will if a guy (i.e. Matt) has the fetish, do wanna fantasize about what Matt is gonna do to your photo? LOL Just Kidding Will, but one word of caution, if your neg comes back with some sheep fur pasted to it, then it was defiled by Chase!


----------



## manda (Oct 9, 2003)

this place is getting scarier by the day

havoc m'dear, i think its called wool  :greenpbl:


----------

